

Jerry Seinfeld starts free web series - andr
http://comediansincarsgettingcoffee.com

======
omgmog
Sadly this seems to be a copy of Robert Llewellyn's "Car Pool" webseries,
<http://www.llewtube.com/carpool.php>

------
michaelpinto
said in a jerry voice: a "free" web series, like anyone would pay for a "web
series" -- what's up with that? and how about that bee movie too...

